# Boys Blue Phantom?



## Freqman1 (Jul 19, 2016)

WES PINCHOT said:


> THE RARER BIKE IS THE '55 BLUE BOYS PHANTOM.




Don't want to take this thread off topic--please see this thread for boys blue '55  http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1955-blue-phantom.63221/#post-381105  V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 19, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Don't want to take this thread off topic--please see this thread for boys blue '55  http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1955-blue-phantom.63221/#post-381105  V/r Shawn



I noticed that one pic the decal is on board and another it's missing....? It has to be the same bike though

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 19, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Don't want to take this thread off topic--please see this thread for boys blue '55  http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1955-blue-phantom.63221/#post-381105  V/r Shawn



Or maybe someone just put one on it and fauxd it a bit

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 19, 2016)

Rare bike, how many are out there? Post 'em up!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 19, 2016)

I had spoke to the seller while the auction was running. The seller was not a bike guy and he got it at a car swap in PA. I believe so I don't believe that the bike had been in collectors hands. I'd love to know where this bike went. V/r Shawn


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 19, 2016)

Oh fun, a registry for a bike that is virtually, or literally, non-existent lol  
Think this was an oops thread made by a mod moving posts. 

Darcie


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 19, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Rare bike, how many are out there? Post 'em up!




IN OVER TWENTY FIVE YEARS, THAT WAS THE ONLY BOYS BLUE PHANTOM I HAVE EVER SEEN.
ALSO, THE BRAKE LIGHT AND LOCKING FORK WERE STILL AN OPTION WHEN SCHWINN
DOWNGRADED THE PHANTOM FORK, CARRIER,GOOSE NECK AND SPROCKET.
THERE WERE OTHER '55'S BUILT WITH THOSE OPTIONS ON BLACK, RED AND GREEN PHANTOMS.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 20, 2016)

Well if there is only one REAL blue Phantom in existence .. then that's a small registry Shawn ... LOL


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 20, 2016)

hehe okay folks fair enough, just changed the title of this thread. 
@Nickinator asked for some posts to be removed from the 1955 Girl's Phantom Registry Thread so instead of sending them to Siberia I created a new thread. 
Who knows, maybe a pile of NOS blue phantoms will surface now


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 20, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> hehe okay folks fair enough, just changed the title of this thread.
> @Nickinator asked for some posts to be removed from the 1955 Girl's Phantom Registry Thread so instead of sending them to Siberia I created a new thread.
> Who knows, maybe a pile of NOS blue phantoms will surface now



Well, bluebirds have been falling out of the woodwork so I guess anything is possible at this point

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 20, 2016)

I think Christmas time is the proper time for a Blue Phantom to appear ...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 20, 2016)

Anybody else find the irony in the fact that one of the most iconic mass produced schwinns is also the rarest?... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 20, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Anybody else find the irony in the fact that one of the most iconic mass produced schwinns is also the rarest?...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



Meh...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 20, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Meh...



Hush you....

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 20, 2016)

Death Bike? Actually there are probably more than a few bikes out there where only one is known. I still have not seen another 26" '34 Huffman camel back model. I would love to see another legit blue Phantom surface--for sale! V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 20, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Death Bike? Actually there are probably more than a few bikes out there where only one is known. I still have not seen another 26" '34 Huffman camel back model. I would love to see another legit blue Phantom surface--for sale! V/r Shawn



Wonder how many got the repaint to be a black phantom lol

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 20, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Wonder how many got the repaint to be a black phantom lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




"Corrected"


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 20, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> "Corrected"



Sorta like I wonder how many B6s got the Phantom makeover haha

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## spoker (Jul 20, 2016)

wtb 1955 og boys blue phantom,8 or better condition!


----------



## frank 81 (Jul 21, 2016)

Prolly from Minnesota, Everything turns blue in the  MN winters


----------



## spoker (Jul 21, 2016)

one part can turn purple! ya gotta cover your nose!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 21, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Sorta like I wonder how many B6s got the Phantom makeover haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



I HAVE HEARD OF A BLACK PHANTOM MAKEOVER TURNED INTO A BLUE PHANTOM BY SOMEONE!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 21, 2016)

WES PINCHOT said:


> I HAVE HEARD OF A BLACK PHANTOM MAKEOVER TURNED INTO A BLUE PHANTOM BY SOMEONE!



Haha...so have i

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 22, 2016)

I'd say it has to be original or it doesn't count.
Unless there are pictures! 

Darcie


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 22, 2016)

It's only original once ...


----------



## vincev (Jul 22, 2016)

Happy B Day 


WES PINCHOT said:


> I HAVE HEARD OF A BLACK PHANTOM MAKEOVER TURNED INTO A BLUE PHANTOM BY SOMEONE!




Same problem with "white" Corvettes.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 22, 2016)

Nickinator said:


> I'd say it has to be original or it doesn't count.
> Unless there are pictures!
> 
> Darcie



NO QUESTION ABOUT IT.
ONLY ORIGINAL BOYS BLUE PHANTOMS NEED APPLY!


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 22, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Rare bike, how many are out there? Post 'em up!




Found this boys blue posted on eBay today. Asking $1,500 or best offer.
Seller found in “as is”. But it has been repainted. 





*"Vintage 1953 Schwinn Phantom Boys 20 inch Bicycle Blue Made in Chicago."*


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 22, 2016)

2jakes said:


> Found this boys blue posted on eBay today. Asking $1,500 or best offer.
> Seller found in “as is”. But it has been repainted.
> 
> 
> ...



Uhhh no! V/r Shawn


----------

